# Need help with set up



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I cut a piece of walnut wood to make a wine balance for a friend, I figured at this point without a lot of major tools I am still lacking, I could get this accomplished, I have a small have plane, I was going to use this to smooth the surfaces before sanding, I need to find a way to hold the wood down so i can use a plane on it, and possibly even a orbital sander. What do you have for suggestions? This piece of wood is about 8×12.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Try this.


----------

